

It’s Not About the Syntax – Why Language Doesn’t Matter - englishm
https://spin.atomicobject.com/2015/07/15/language-doesnt-matter/

======
smt88
This title is misleading. Here's the article in a single sentence (from the
end):

"Don’t just be a C++ programmer, a Lisp programmer, or a Ruby programmer. Be a
good programmer."

I agree that language shouldn't matter for your employment prospects. But it
matters a LOT for how "good" your code is. Code is written once and read many
times, and some languages are incredibly hard to read and understand.

